# Comment réinitialiser un mot de passe



## regaeman (10 Février 2010)

Mon frère a trouvé un iPod touch, donc il a essayé pleins de mots de passe mais le problème c'est que maintenant il s'est bloqué et marque connecter le iTunes mais quand on le connecte il marque "error"... Je suppose que c'est parce qu'on la pas connecter a l'ordinateur d'origine...
Ma question est évidemment comment trouver le mot de passe d'un iPod touch même si il faut le restaurer, je prend toutes les idées !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2010)

regaeman a dit:


> , je prend toutes les idées !


vraiment?
:mouais:
Et etre honnête ? Ca vous effleure pas une seconde?

Si TU perdais un objet , tu serais  content qu'on te cherche à te le rendre!

mets toi à la place de celui à qui il appartient, et agis en conséquence

( par exemple services des objets trouvés de ta ville et/ou commissariat)


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2010)

La meilleure chose à faire est de rendre cet iPod aux objets trouvés de ta ville.

Sache que sur internet tu n'es pas invisible, nous savons d'où tu postes et il est extrêmement facile de remonter jusqu'à toi.

Sans parler de morale et de déontologie.

En tout état de cause, on ferme, car cette discussion est inutile.


----------

